# tiny springtails or mites



## Jason NJ (Nov 15, 2015)

I am growing out 2 arena blanca in a 64 ounce tub I seeded it with spring tails and dwarf isopod abg mix I noticed what seems like mites crawling on the container and a lot of them I have only had this set up for 14 days could it be baby springtails or are my ff cultures infested with mites they seem to move pretty quick


----------



## greenthumbs (Nov 6, 2015)

Did you see the adult springtails in the culture you originally put in the tub? Do these look like miniature versions of those? Do they look like miniature versions of the isopods? Might want to check with a magnifying glass. I suppose they're too small to post pictures of?


----------



## Jason NJ (Nov 15, 2015)

I am new to culturing springtails and isopod I am fairly confident after closer inspection they are baby springtails because they look like what the baby's in the culture look like but when I was looking at them I noticed little white worms in there to now I'm grossed out and wondering what is living with my frogs been trying to research but not sure yet if they are grindal worms or parasite if this is common let me know I found them in my other tanks also but had to look much harder they are thin like a piece of hair or two and less than a half inch long white or clear in color


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

the mites i have seen in isopod or springtail cultures are usually red or brown. There is some mites like grain mites that are the same color as springtails but I've only seen those in fruit fly cultures. 
Can't really be sure without pics


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Mites are normally very slow moving. My guess would be tiny springtail babies trying to get water from the condensation on the side of your container. Try putting a tiny container of water like a cap half full of water from a water bottle in your container for a few hours. If a bunch of the tiny white things are floating on the water's surface they are springs. 
More than likely not something to worry about...


----------

